# ROG Strix x570-e Strange Temps



## Arno_Nym_87 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi, HWInfo shows some thermal sensors on the ROG Strix x570-e where I can't find out what they meassure.
Temp2 and Temp5 are strange, they show in idel between 75°C and 85°.








						Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prnt.sc
				



Have someone an idea what this temps are?


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 20, 2019)

Nobody can really know... except maybe the ones having the same board. Dont you have any ASUS software installed?
By the height of temp I’d say is something power related (If that temp is true). Some kind of VR, not exclusive CPU VRM...


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 21, 2019)

Unconnected temperature sense lines


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 21, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Unconnected temperature sense lines


????

Doubtful. They wouldn't show a reading if nothing was on them. That said does the 570-e even have temp sensors on board?


As was said, it is likely it's a vrm or something that isnt reporting properly. Arno, do the temps change under load? I'd see what aisuite says/see what you can find something that matches and maybe it is identified there.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 21, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Unconnected temperature sense lines


If they are unconnected why a temp reading?
I have a couple of those (unconnected) on the X570 Aorus Pro and HWinfo doesnt report anything and the Gigabyte software shows a 0 reading.

If its something true ASUS software might help recognized them...


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 21, 2019)

It's probably to do with how the Asus controller addresses them, it could very well be different from the way they are handled on other boards


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 21, 2019)

My X370-f has similar mystery sensors on it... same spread with two alternating ones higher... though they mostly stay close to socket temp. I've never seen them read nearly that high.

Once upon a time I asked Asus about them via email and their answer basically amounted to an awkward way of saying "They monitor the temperature of other components on the PCB."

Basically they repeated my question back to me in a statement. It was... something. I literally said that I knew that already and wanted specifics in my original question.

So either English wasn't this person's primary language or we've stumbled on some super secret stuff 

Digging around, the hwinfo people didn't seem to know either. Thinking about warning them of the conspiracy before Asus takes them out! We need them more than they know.


----------



## Syd_Aa (Oct 21, 2019)

Arno_Nym_87 said:


> Hi, HWInfo shows some thermal sensors on the ROG Strix x570-e where I can't find out what they meassure.
> Temp2 and Temp5 are strange, they show in idel between 75°C and 85°.
> 
> 
> ...



Same problem with these specific temp readings. Weird observation on these temps, if my ambient is 22C -25C these temps will increase and at 30C- 32C these temps drop. I tried a custom fan  profile, lowering voltage, have active cooling on VRM (Mod), Heat Gun check. There is a temperature variance here and this indicates its reading something what and where from I couldn't locate , unless there is a chip on the back of the board. 
This issue is also discussed on Asus forum to no avail.


----------



## Arno_Nym_87 (Nov 3, 2019)

In the last few days i tried some things. when the cpu is overclocked or on load are the temps the same. 
heating the board with a hairdryer haven't increase this temps  ( hope i reached every point on the board).
the cpu and gpu have about 1 week watercooler. now the temp2 is between 70 and 95°C and temp 5 between 75 and 90°C.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 3, 2019)

In what point they are on the low side, and in what on the high? Can you tell or it is random?


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 3, 2019)

A lot of these motherboard temperature sensors are misread by software most of the time. Or maybe it's not even a temperature sensor and something else, as I said a lot of the time these are misread and mislabeled by monitoring software.



Arno_Nym_87 said:


> the cpu and gpu have about 1 week watercooler. now the temp2 is between 70 and 95°C and temp 5 between 75 and 90°C.



If it went up it could be something related to VRMs because now that there is a water block on there is probably less airflow around the socket.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Nov 3, 2019)

Likely vrm's? 70-95c is not even close to being too hot for them if so, and if it was something else that was an issue you would know as in performance would suffer, throttling, BSOD/shutdowns etc.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 3, 2019)

Looks fine, what are you talking about
Use Hwinfo it should tells whats what but the high one is VRMMOS


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 4, 2019)

Arno_Nym_87 said:


> In the last few days i tried some things. when the cpu is overclocked or on load are the temps the same.
> heating the board with a hairdryer haven't increase this temps  ( hope i reached every point on the board).
> the cpu and gpu have about 1 week watercooler. now the temp2 is between 70 and 95°C and temp 5 between 75 and 90°C.


If the temps never change, then clearly the data is anomalous and should be ignored.



MrPotatoHead said:


> Likely vrm's? 70-95c is not even close to being too hot for them if so, and if it was something else that was an issue you would know as in performance would suffer, throttling, BSOD/shutdowns etc.


...and this.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 4, 2019)

If Im not mistaken he stated that temps are fluctuate but in a "weird" way. Like when there is a load, those temps are dropping and the opposite. He even changed the air flow around the board and he saw the same behaviour. As if those temps are some kind of delta to some Tj max.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 4, 2019)

Cool, then I lean towards garbage data and ignore it still... like I said 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Arno_Nym_87 (Nov 4, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> If Im not mistaken he stated that temps are fluctuate but in a "weird" way. Like when there is a load, those temps are dropping and the opposite. He even changed the air flow around the board and he saw the same behaviour. As if those temps are some kind of delta to some Tj max.


I think you are right. 


Ahmed Ali said:


> Same problem with these specific temp readings. Weird observation on these temps, if my ambient is 22C -25C these temps will increase and at 30C- 32C these temps drop


If not shuldn't drop it in this way.

Now I ignore these sensors  
Thanks for your answers


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2019)

I have the same erroneous readings on my Strix E. Iirc they/hwinfo implemented new vrm sensors. On Intel they are MOS, but in most cases are not supported. I wonder if these are similar?


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 4, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> I have the same erroneous readings on my Strix E. Iirc they/hwinfo implemented new vrm sensors. On Intel they are MOS, but in most cases are not supported. I wonder if these are similar?


Does your readings also going down as load increases?


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Does your readings also going down as load increases?



I'd have to check and run a load because tbh I never worried about the temps. I've only got two blocks and two 480mm rads with GTs pushing air out of the case so there's nothing overheating.

I just checked it with cbench running. There was no deviation temp wise. Load didn't seem to affect it.


----------



## Syd_Aa (Nov 5, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> A lot of these motherboard temperature sensors are misread by software most of the time. Or maybe it's not even a temperature sensor and something else, as I said a lot of the time these are misread and mislabeled by monitoring software.
> 
> 
> 
> If it went up it could be something related to VRMs because now that there is a water block on there is probably less airflow around the socket.



Active airflow on the VRMs with a Dark Rock Pro 4, top VRM stays at 44C , copper pipe is at 46C and the lower VRMs are at 45C. I am also leaning towards misread temps as I have not faced any problems with my system other than lowering voltages which does BSOD randomly.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 5, 2019)

ignore the sensor, ive been playing lot on 70-80c backdays, fact is this card have solid cooler, no hoting issue


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 5, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> ignore the sensor, ive been playing lot on 70-80c backdays, fact is this card have solid cooler, no hoting issue


Card?

This thread is about a motherboard, not video card, potato.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 5, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Card?
> 
> This thread is about a motherboard, not video card, potato.


oh okey wring read hehe


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 5, 2019)

Generally there are not that many sensors on the board for temps, looks like at least 2 of them are null.
The software is pulling numbers from a hat, while there is unpredictable information (units) traveling via SMBUS or SB-TSI (side band) TSI (temp sensor interface)
The TCC (temperature calculation circuit) likely has no data for the sensors that display random readings. 
Some motherboards may have sensors that would utilize the TCC and TSI protocols for the readings that are missing from your motherboard.
So the monitoring software just displays..... whatever number that has no direct correlation to an actual temp.


----------



## AlHouine (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi guys,

I have exactly the same problem with my X570-F...
At rest I am at about 83 degrees and as soon as I run a benchmark, the tmpin4 goes down in temperature.

Did you manage to solve the problem on your side? Did you have any impact on your equipment?

Sorry for the spelling, I'm trying to make an effort even though I'm French.


----------



## Syd_Aa (Feb 2, 2020)

AlHouine said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have exactly the same problem with my X570-F...
> At rest I am at about 83 degrees and as soon as I run a benchmark, the tmpin4 goes down in temperature.
> ...


All good so far , as informed earlier this is more likely a misread temp sensor. Ran multiple benches and did a lot of rendering cycles 3 to 8hrs nothing alarming no shutdowns, BSOD, runs fine. I did a mod, had active cooling on VRM to no avail temps on 2 and 3 remains high to this day 83C & 88C respectively.


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 2, 2020)

Just disable them in hwi64 like the rest of us. Btw, hwi doesn't always have the final word on what sensors mean or even if they use the same algorithms that AMD uses. Just keep that in mind.






						Effective clock vs instant (discrete) clock
					

It has become a common practice for several years to report instant (discrete) clock values for CPUs. This method is based on knowledge of the actual bus clock (BCLK) and sampling of core ratios at specific time points. The resulting clock is then a simple result of ratio * BCLK. Such approach...




					www.hwinfo.com


----------



## JMF (Jul 23, 2020)

On my X570i Strix board It's the VRMs for sure.  HWI reads within error of my IR gun and hitting the VRMs with a blast of Dustoff from an upside down can drops the temps pretty significantly.  Temps also drop under load as fans ramp up.


----------

